# BB



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 13, 2019)

had a big order in my cart from early last night to order today--unfortunately they went down last night for an upgrade.  and nothing is in my cart---thought I would just go thru and find everything and order.  nothing is in alphabetical order so you have to go thru all the scents.  I found 5 things before I said enough. and was just going to order them but it wont let me order either. got online with them and they are of no help whatsoever. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. end of rant


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry you are having problems! In the future you can sign in to your account and add stuff to your wish list and save it that way.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 13, 2019)

looking for FO's, go to NG (natures garden)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 13, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> looking for FO's, go to NG (natures garden)



thanks, I use them too but was trying to buy some things they don't have


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 13, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Sorry you are having problems! In the future you can sign in to your account and add stuff to your wish list and save it that way.


 I had it saved to my wishlist but as I added it to my cart it disappeared from my wishlist--I didn't remember that happening before??  oh well I bit the bullet and went thru all their scents and I believe I got it all and then some  . I don't care for the new and improved BB though


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 15, 2019)

I have been having nothing but PROBLEMS with every detail I need from bramble berry =( so very disappointed! Fragrance calculator no longer works, can no longer login to their app since the update, they basically quit emailing me that my orders ship, and I can no longer stay logged into my account to even obtain my order info, and they won’t ackowlege me reaching out to them. I was in shock how fast they processed my last order since they usually take forever, but with all of their changes lately. I think I need to just give up on them and it’s really upsetting me. I need more reliability! And customer support!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 15, 2019)

Nanooo48 said:


> I have been having nothing but PROBLEMS with every detail I need from bramble berry =( so very disappointed! Fragrance calculator no longer works, can no longer login to their app since the update, they basically quit emailing me that my orders ship, and I can no longer stay logged into my account to even obtain my order info, and they won’t ackowlege me reaching out to them. I was in shock how fast they processed my last order since they usually take forever, but with all of their changes lately. I think I need to just give up on them and it’s really upsetting me. I need more reliability! And customer support!



yeah pretty much the same is happening to me except I can login.  when I chatted with them I actually wound up asking them if it even mattered if I stopped ordering--it didn't really seem to.  if it would have been with a live person I would have been done but I cut them some slack cuz it was over the internet and is usually easy to misunderstand. I could never stay logged in before but now I can. my order doesn't seem to be processing very fast still--meanwhile I ordered from Nurture and got my order within 2 days--plus I am really liking their scents.  but BB has some scents I really love.  and yeah I hope they get their calculators fixed soon


----------



## MGM (Feb 15, 2019)

Because I live in Canada  I can only dream of BB, but their prices seem really high, especially for the US. for those who like them, what's so good about them ?? When I was finally visiting my MIL in Chicago, I didn't even bother with BB, just TKB and Plant Therapy .


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 15, 2019)

I find their prices to be quite reasonable, pretty much in line with other suppliers.

They have some scents that I just can't find anywhere else that I absolutely won't give up.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 15, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> I find their prices to be quite reasonable, pretty much in line with other suppliers.
> 
> They have some scents that I just can't find anywhere else that I absolutely won't give up.



same here--I also watch a lot of their videos


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 15, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I don't care for the new and improved BB though



Yea, me too.


----------



## MGM (Feb 15, 2019)

Hmmm or maybe it was the price of shipping that put me off? I remember filling up my cart with sale stuff and then with shipping  I was like, No way. I like their products and videos a lot!


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 16, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> I find their prices to be quite reasonable, pretty much in line with other suppliers.
> 
> They have some scents that I just can't find anywhere else that I absolutely won't give up.


Yea there’s some scents that my heart just can’t let go of.... =\


----------



## MGM (Feb 16, 2019)

Can ppl post their special FO picks? If I'm going to give BB a chance, I want the best of the best.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 16, 2019)

I esp like their Juicy Couture and Energy.  I love their anise essential oil and their orange 10x.  that's all I can think of off hand.  I do know the juicy couture is liked by everybody I have given it to.  they do have sample pkgs which will give you ideas on what they have.  there were some I got that just made me think ick until I smelled them.  Tobacco and Bay Leaf was one--Shave and a Haircut is kinda nice too--these are more scents I would think for men


----------



## Cellador (Feb 16, 2019)

MGM said:


> Can ppl post their special FO picks? If I'm going to give BB a chance, I want the best of the best.



I love their Wasabi, Apricot Freesia, and Grapefruit Lily. Most of their fragrances are pretty good, actually, even the ones I don't like. They are more complex than other suppliers' FOs and most stick for a long time.

ETA: Oh, I forgot Cedar & Saffron....mmmm.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 16, 2019)

good to know on the Apricot Freesia, I have some coming.  and I was looking at the Grapefruit Lily--is it stronger grapefruit than Lily?


----------



## Cellador (Feb 16, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> good to know on the Apricot Freesia, I have some coming.  and I was looking at the Grapefruit Lily--is it stronger grapefruit than Lily?


Just FYI, on the Apricot Freesia, BB suggests not letting it gel, so I didn't. Also, I didn't like it for the first few weeks of curing.
For grapefruit lily, yes. Strong on the grapefruit/citrus notes with a light floral accent to sweeten it.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2019)

Lychee Red Tea, Vetyver, Yuzu, Grapefruit Bellini, Cedar and Saffron, Tobacco & Bay Leaf, Kentish Rain. I do like Pink Grapefruit and Grapefruit Lily too. Champagne is a good blender and is super well behaved. Espresso is a good coffee if you want that. I don't like rose FOs but have a couple of family members who do, and have found Crisp Apple Rose is one I can handle.


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 17, 2019)

I thoroughly enjoy the Sea Salt fragrance oil believe it or not lol. I make a himilayan salt coconut oil Castile soap with that scent and wowzers it’s my favorite and others too!!! I also like Apricot Freesia, in fact just ordered. 
Seems they’ve revamped their shipping methods. All orders ship in 3 days it says, and the cheapest option for shipping was now $7.99! That was cheap for them! So perhaps I will give them the benefit of the doubt For now. 
I can’t wait to try the orange 10x I kept trying to buy it and it was sold out! Come to think of it, I never checked this time.


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 17, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Lychee Red Tea, Vetyver, Yuzu, Grapefruit Bellini, Cedar and Saffron, Tobacco & Bay Leaf, Kentish Rain. I do like Pink Grapefruit and Grapefruit Lily too. Champagne is a good blender and is super well behaved. Espresso is a good coffee if you want that. I don't like rose FOs but have a couple of family members who do, and have found Crisp Apple Rose is one I can handle.


Can I ask what champagne can be blended with if you don’t mind? I’ve heard soooo much talk of this and my nose just won’t help me do this lol. I have a big bottle and I’m just so stumped!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 17, 2019)

I like the BB's Cybilla fragrances. Back in 2004 when I was first starting out, the top seller of FOs was Cybilla. BB picked up Cybilla scents when they went out of business.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 17, 2019)

Nanooo48 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy the Sea Salt fragrance oil believe it or not lol. I make a himilayan salt coconut oil Castile soap with that scent and wowzers it’s my favorite and others too!!! I also like Apricot Freesia, in fact just ordered.
> Seems they’ve revamped their shipping methods. All orders ship in 3 days it says, and the cheapest option for shipping was now $7.99! That was cheap for them! So perhaps I will give them the benefit of the doubt For now.
> I can’t wait to try the orange 10x I kept trying to buy it and it was sold out! Come to think of it, I never checked this time.



I just sent them an email on their shipping--I ordered from Nurture and BB the same days and have already received my order from Nurture a couple days ago.  My order from BB is showing that its not even been picked, I ordered on the 12th. So the 3 day shipping isn't happening, plus if you order a certain amount from Nurture its free shipping (I think its $30).


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 17, 2019)

MGM said:


> Can ppl post their special FO picks? If I'm going to give BB a chance, I want the best of the best.


I'm a big fan of Brambleberry's Pineapple Papaya and Summer Fling myself.


----------



## MGM (Feb 17, 2019)

Be careful what you wish for.... That innocent question I asked is gonna cost me a lot of money, I fear. Plus I've got a FO order from NDA arriving tomorrow ... I'm running low on TTO so had to order a few other things to make my $100 minimum.....


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2019)

Nanooo48 said:


> Can I ask what champagne can be blended with if you don’t mind? I’ve heard soooo much talk of this and my nose just won’t help me do this lol. I have a big bottle and I’m just so stumped!!


I like it best with fruity fragrances - BB Crisp Anjou Pear (which I don't much like on it's own), Kumquat, orange EO (BB 10x) - I've also used it to lighten up some FOs that are too heavy/perfumy/amber. For the holidays I used a Cranberry/Champagne blend. Champagne is very strong, so it can easily overtake a blend - use it sparingly.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 17, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I like it best with fruity fragrances - BB Crisp Anjou Pear (which I don't much like on it's own), Kumquat, orange EO (BB 10x) - I've also used it to lighten up some FOs that are too heavy/perfumy/amber. Champagne is very strong, so it can easily overtake a blend - use it sparingly.



I love champagne but it is strong--I made a lemon and champagne bar and a blackberry ambrosia/champagne mix.  I kept the lemon and champagne separate but mixed the blackberry and champagne.  both are wonderful smelling


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 17, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just sent them an email on their shipping--I ordered from Nurture and BB the same days and have already received my order from Nurture a couple days ago.  My order from BB is showing that its not even been picked, I ordered on the 12th. So the 3 day shipping isn't happening, plus if you order a certain amount from Nurture its free shipping (I think its $30).


Oh wow... I will have to go look...


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 20, 2019)

I thought I might add this so people can keep an eye out but I’ve been getting short changed from bramble berry as well on my shea butter... a lot of disappointments adding up from them I gotta say... I thought the last time was a fluke but happened again. Not by much but hey it adds up!


----------



## Nanooo48 (Feb 20, 2019)

I did although make my first nurture soap order so thank you for that recommendation @Marilyn Norgart


----------



## lucycat (Feb 21, 2019)

I like champagne and use it several ways.  I enjoy it with Ginger essence from SC, it really makes a good ginger ale.  I also blend with Yuzu but really almost anything, especially fruity.  It adds a fizz element and brightness I like.   I used to think this was one of the strongest fragrances I used.  However, with the change to phthalate free I don't think it is as strong or long lasting and I use more in my blends.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 21, 2019)

lucycat said:


> I enjoy it with Ginger essence from SC, it really makes a good ginger ale.


SC=Sweet Cakes? This FO?
http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=425 


lucycat said:


> However, with the change to phthalate free I don't think it is as strong or long lasting and I use more in my blends.


I agree. SC's Ginger Essesnce FO used to be one of my all-time favorites until they went phthalate free...not as strong or long-lasting for sure. I think that's true pretty much across the board.


----------



## Deborah Long (Feb 21, 2019)

I had both my cart and my wish list disappear and I agree about getting shorted on the weight of butters - that happens to me.  (at least from BB...)


----------

